# TRACER GLOWRINGS: NO MORE TO THE COLONIES!



## fracman (Mar 12, 2001)

I just bought the s3401b watch and ten more of these cool tracers...but read the response!

Dear Nathan

(snip)

Please be aware that this is the last time we will be able to supply you
with glowrings. Unfortunately, the U.S NRC has put a stop on exports of
these particular items to all U.S customers.

Thank you for your continued support.


Best regards

Bummer!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 12, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by fracman:
*

Unfortunately, the U.S NRC has put a stop on exports of these particular items to all U.S customers.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Now that's got to be the most #*%@&$'d up thing I've ever heard! The devices emit no ionizing gamma radiation whatsoever, and only tiny amounts of alpha rays that the glass bulb takes care of. I was thinking of getting a green one, since my blue one is somewhat dimmer than I expected. Guess I'm S.O.L. now.






http://ledmuseum.home.att.net


----------



## Size15's (Mar 13, 2001)

Would you have a problem receiving one as a "misc. Birthday gift"?

When's your Birthday?

Al

P.S.
Email me:
[email protected]


----------



## axolotls (Mar 14, 2001)

This is amazing!?!? I just got a bunch of these yesterday. 

What the big deal? Maybe the only risk would be the guys pumping the s#$# in the sealed tubes. I believe even UK and EU nations have stricter environmental regulations than the US..

---------------------->>>

Certificate of Conformance to the standards required by the following documents:

OECD/Nuclear Energy Agency:
Radiation Protection Standards for Tritium Gaseous Light Devices. USA:

American National Standard N540 Classification of radioactive Self Luminous Light.

Great Britain Ministry of Defence Standard 62-4/Issue 3 Lamps, Nuclear (Gaseous Tritium Light Sources).

Council Directive 96-29-EURATOM of 13th May 1996


----------



## Brock (Mar 15, 2001)

I have heard the problem is you could break the plastic case open, then you could fracture the glass tube, then you could drink the glowing liquid. This would be a bad thing. I think if someone actually did that they would deserve what is comming to them, probably a bad stomach ache





It is amazing what they say is dangerous and remove it, yet we still have cars? Go figure. I am glad I got mine already. Hey Craig I have three, I will send you one in the next batch of lights





Brock


----------



## axolotls (Mar 15, 2001)

They are laser sealed borosillicate glass vials which are internally coated with phosphor injected with gaseous tritium which reacts with the phosphor to create a cold energy which produces a low level light source with no filaments or heat disipation and no risk of fire or explosion.

So, no liquid. So if you break it open, don't breathe for a couple of seconds.

It's the same stuff they put in watches, sites for pistols, etc.

First we can't import their beef and sheep products, now this....


----------



## BobSnow (Mar 17, 2001)

I have little doubt that Glowrings are safe. It is my understanding that the Radon gas you breath in most homes is more harmful than the encapsulated Tritium gas in a Glow Ring. I suspect it's just a problem of filing the massive amounts of paperwork with all the relevant agencies. Probably not worth it for the small volume and low cost of the Glowring.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Size15s:
*Would you have a problem receiving one as a "misc. Birthday gift"?

When's your Birthday?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If you are referring to me, I was plopped out on a mid-September evening back in the early 1960s.

Thanks!





http://ledmuseum.home.att.net


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Brock:
*I have heard the problem is you could break the plastic case open, then you could fracture the glass tube, then you could drink the glowing liquid. This would be a bad thing*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

As far as I am aware, these are filled with a few microliters of tritium gas, which would simply float harmlessly away if the ampoule is busted - much like what happens to helium in a broken party balloon.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
It is amazing what they say is dangerous and remove it, yet we still have cars? Go figure. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...and guns, and electric food blenders with sharp rotating blades, vises that can pinch fingers, power drills, and lest we not forget, those pesky laser pointers...




Inhaling a few microliters of tritium is probably no more likely to kill you than a tooth x-ray.





* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
I am glad I got mine already. Hey Craig I have three, I will send you one in the next batch of lights




Brock*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks! I like the blue one (that I paid FOURTY BUCKS for!) but it was much less visible than it was led on to be. 
All comments I've seen on the net seem to indicate the green model is the brightest of all the available formulations.

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net


----------



## Clay (Mar 20, 2001)

Where are the Trasers made? Wonder if there are any dealers over here that have them. Been meaning to get some. hope I didn't miss my window of opportunity...


----------



## axolotls (Mar 20, 2001)

They are made in the UK. 

I had this in my address book:

Push Marketing
Unit 208 A1
Belgravia Workshops
London N19 4NF

Tel: + 44 (0)20 7263 5850
Fax: + 44 (0)20 7263 5854


----------



## axolotls (Mar 23, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by telephony:
*
All comments I've seen on the net seem to indicate the green model is the brightest of all the available formulations.
B]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I got a bunch in yesterday and in order of brightness:

Green, Yellow, Ice Blue (Light Blue), Blue. A lot of people like the Blue one (kinda purplish, but a lot dimmer than the other three, so most people relent and get the Ice Blue instead).

BTW, since I've had these, I've gotten every cancer known in the world.. and Ebola..*


----------



## vcal (Mar 28, 2001)

Craig,
I just ordered set of 4 Tracers 
3/24, and received confirmation
on 3/27 that they were "dispatched" to me via air mail *"straightaway"*(I think that means... "rightaway" to us on this side of the pond)..??




p.s.-I haven't gotten mine yet, but you might try: www.adventureKIT.com (Nectarine Ltd.) -it loads real sloooow...


----------



## axolotls (Mar 29, 2001)

How much did they charge for shipping???


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by videocal:
*Craig,
I just ordered set of 4 Tracers 
3/24, and received confirmation
on 3/27 that they were "dispatched" to me via air mail "straightaway"(I think that means... "rightaway" to us on this side of the pond)..??



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I just tried the site, and it seems they only take credit card orders. My only one is a Sears card, and it don't work there.





Any ideas?


----------



## axolotls (Mar 29, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by videocal:
*



<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>How much did they charge for shipping???

1.75 Quid-or about $2.85 U.S.
(Total)-16.20 British
p.s. they've got a whole lotta
interesting outdoor stuff....

Click to expand...

*
Good Deal! I've tried their site (a few weeks back and today). But I could never get past the PERL Script when clicking on the order button. 

I just went with a private sale and got a bunch of them. 

You didn't have to pay the VAT? I think our firewall here isn't kind to overseas sites





I'll try at home!


----------



## fracman (Mar 29, 2001)

I enjoy the "glow rope" they sell and I bought the high end watch. I like the green trasers; I have been telling gift recpients they are kryptonite and I can't keep them around the house


----------



## vcal (Mar 30, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>How much did they charge for shipping???

1.75 Quid-or about $2.85 U.S.
(Total)-16.20 British
p.s. they've got a whole lotta
interesting outdoor stuff....


----------



## vcal (Mar 30, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by axolotls:
*Good Deal! I've tried their site (a few weeks back and today). But I could never get past the PERL Script when clicking on the order button. 

You didn't have to pay the VAT? I think our firewall here isn't kind to overseas sites




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Their reply: No VAT tx on orders
to U.S.
Also, on the initial order, choice boxes for country of destination did 
*NOT* offer the U.S.-so I
clicked on: "none of the above"
as my choice, and after 3 tries
it finally went thru.(somehow)..


----------



## vcal (Mar 30, 2001)

Arrived *today*
4 Traser tritium mini-keychain
columns, and I'm super-amazed at
their rocket-fast service.







-They are enclosed in plastic
protective cases and glow brighter than my Luminox watches...
p.s.-the whole works set me back
a grand total of about $23..


----------



## kb0rrg (Oct 23, 2001)

I just discovered this post today. I really want a couple. Does anyone know of a "vendor"?


----------



## vcal (Oct 23, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kb0rrg:
*I just discovered this post today. I really want a couple. Does anyone know of a "vendor"?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Try: www.firebox.com or www.adventureKit.com -I'm pretty sure they can fix you up w/NOS stock-(not over a year old).
They have the best prices too.


----------



## Anath (Oct 29, 2001)

well, i just ordered 4 Glowrings, should be interesting to see how well they work.

quoted price was :

"The cost of uninsured airmail is UKP2, giving a total cost of UKP 16.45."

this is to Australia. I'll let you know if there's any import hassles


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
The_LED_Museum said:
Unfortunately, the U.S NRC has put a stop on exports of these particular items to all U.S customers. Now that's got to be the most #*%@&$'d up thing I've ever heard! The devices emit no ionizing gamma radiation whatsoever, and only tiny amounts of alpha rays that the glass bulb takes care of. I was thinking of getting a green one, since my blue one is somewhat dimmer than I expected. Guess I'm S.O.L. now. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My understanding is that someone, somewhere in the paranoid, lightless depths of the US federal government, has decided that tritium is a "dual-use" technology because the hydrogen in a hydrogen bomb is H3 tritium.

This means that if you were to import, say, a few million glow-rings, and somehow extract all the tritium you would now have one of the minor components for making a hydrogen fusion bomb. Without it you could only make a fission bomb, which is what I guess they would prefer.


----------



## Led-Ed (Oct 17, 2004)

I think if you use a solid Deuterium/Lithium compound you get more lumens!!! Just in the H bomb not the Glowring.
Next thing you know they will ban smoke dtectors and lantern mantles.


----------



## Zelandeth (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm...wonder how they'd respond to taking a trip round Aberdeen with a geiger counter...given that the city ain't called "The Granite City" for nothing...and we all know which gas granite is associated with...hmm....

Glow rings are in my opinion of harmless. So long as you don't eat them anyhow. Even if you did, the broken glass would likely do more damage than the miniscule amount of radiation emitted anyway - thogh I have no intention of testing that theory.

My question: What next? Gonna ban CR123 batteries because they contain Li-ion batteries because they might in extremes present an explosion risk? I'd say that an Li-ion battery pack left charging in direct sunlight's a lot more dangerous than a dropped glowring...


----------



## Darell (Oct 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*vcal said:*
Also, on the initial order, choice boxes for country of destination did <BR><B>NOT</B> offer the U.S.-so I<BR>clicked on: "none of the above"<BR>as my choice, and after 3 tries<BR>it finally went thru.(somehow)..<BR> [image]images/icons/confused.gif" border="0[/image] [image]images/icons/grin.gif" border="0[/image] 

[/ QUOTE ]
Odd. I'm at the checkout page now, and I can choose US and California. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Fitz (Oct 19, 2004)

It says at the top of the page that they can't ship glowrings to the US or Canada. It's a shame since the prices are really good.


----------



## 2dim (Oct 19, 2004)

Firebox site has some funny user testimonials. This one's my favorite:

*"Stick one at the back of the toilet pan to help the boyfriend aim in the dark."

Deb, London*


----------



## flashfan (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm, the date of the original post above, is March 2001. Does anyone know if rules/regulations have changed at all since that time?


----------



## kakster (Oct 20, 2004)

It's still banned AFAIK.


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Oct 26, 2004)

Take a look in the B/S/T area.

Search for "New 6-PACKSs Tritium Glowrings".

I think they are available there.

Flashlightman


----------



## InFlux (Oct 26, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, we don't want the NRC up our toliet muscles. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

